# Matrox G450 drm error



## yim (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi all,

I have install FreeBSD 7.2. Matrox G450 is PCI version & my machine had no AGP slot. When I load the module "mga", I got a error ...

```
drm0: <Matrox G400/G450 (AGP)> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child drm0 requested pci_enable_busmaster
error: [drm:pid859:drm_load] *ERROR* Card isn't AGP, or couldn't initialize AGP.
device_attach: drm0 attach returned 12
```
Even when starting X, Xorg.0.log saying that ...


```
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri! 2: No such file or directory
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri! 2: No such file or directory
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
[drm] failed to load kernel module "mga"
(EE) [drm] drmOpen failed.
(EE) MGA(0): [drm] DRIScreenInit failed.  Disabling DRI.
(II) MGA(0): Using 2252 lines for offscreen memory.
(II) MGA(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
        Screen to screen bit blits
        Solid filled rectangles
        Solid filled trapezoids
        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles
        8x8 mono pattern filled trapezoids
        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion
        Screen to Screen color expansion
        Solid Lines
        Dashed Lines
        Scanline Image Writes
        Setting up tile and stipple cache:
                32 128x128 slots
                14 256x256 slots
                5 512x512 slots
(==) MGA(0): Backing store disabled
(==) MGA(0): Silken mouse enabled
(**) Option "dpms"
(**) MGA(0): DPMS enabled
(II) MGA(0): Using overlay video
(WW) MGA(0): Direct rendering disabled
(==) RandR enabled
```

So, after fresh install FreeBSD 7.2 & make install xorg, I miss the file /dev/dri/card0 ? Or it is possible a bug ? Following is dmesg message 


```
FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p3 #0: Wed Sep  2 18:28:19 HKT 2009
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.06GHz (3059.98-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0xf29  Stepping = 9
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,C
MOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x4400<CNXT-ID,xTPR>
  Logical CPUs per core: 2
real memory  = 4026380288 (3839 MB)
avail memory = 3941822464 (3759 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <IBM    SERONYXP>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP/HT): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  6
 cpu3 (AP/HT): APIC ID:  7
MADT: Forcing active-low polarity and level trigger for SCI
ioapic2 <Version 1.1> irqs 32-47 on motherboard
ioapic1 <Version 1.1> irqs 16-31 on motherboard
ioapic0 <Version 1.1> irqs 0-15 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <IBM SERONYXP> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 460, 2 (4) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <32-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x488-0x48b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
atapci0: <ServerWorks CSB5 UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x17
7,0x376,0x700-0x70f at device 15.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
ohci0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfebff000-0xfebfffff irq 3 at device
 15.2 on pci0
ohci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ohci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: OHCI version 1.0, legacy support
usb0: SMM does not respond, resetting
usb0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <(0x1166) OHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 15.3 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pcib1: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> on acpi0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pci2: <mass storage, RAID> at device 3.0 (no driver attached)
pcib2: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> on acpi0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 4.0 on pci4
pci5: <PCI bus> on pcib3
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xf8000000-0xf9ffffff,0xf7800000-0xf7803ff
f,0xf7000000-0xf77fffff irq 22 at device 0.0 on pci5
pcib4: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> on acpi0
pci6: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 6.9.6> port 0x2400-0x243f mem 0xf4fe0
000-0xf4ffffff irq 29 at device 8.0 on pci6
em0: [FILTER]
em0: Ethernet address: 00:09:6b:09:79:48
em1: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 6.9.6> port 0x2440-0x247f mem 0xf4fc0
000-0xf4fdffff irq 30 at device 8.1 on pci6
em1: [FILTER]
em1: Ethernet address: 00:09:6b:09:79:49
pcib5: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> on acpi0
pci8: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
mpt0: <LSILogic 1030 Ultra4 Adapter> port 0x2500-0x25ff mem 0xf2ff0000-0xf2fffff
f,0xf2fe0000-0xf2feffff irq 27 at device 7.0 on pci8
mpt0: [ITHREAD]
mpt0: MPI Version=1.2.14.0
mpt0: Capabilities: ( RAID-1 SAFTE )
mpt0: 0 Active Volumes (1 Max)
mpt0: 0 Hidden Drive Members (6 Max)
mpt1: <LSILogic 1030 Ultra4 Adapter> port 0x2600-0x26ff mem 0xf2fd0000-0xf2fdfff
f,0xf2fc0000-0xf2fcffff irq 28 at device 7.1 on pci8
mpt1: [ITHREAD]
mpt1: MPI Version=1.2.14.0
mpt1: Capabilities: ( RAID-1 SAFTE )
mpt1: 0 Active Volumes (1 Max)
mpt1: 0 Hidden Drive Members (6 Max)
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f0-0x3f5 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc0: [FILTER]
fd0: <1440-KB 3.5" drive> on fdc0 drive 0
sio0: <16550A-compatible COM port> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
sio0: type 16550A
sio0: [FILTER]
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc2: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu2
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc3: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu3
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc87ff,0xc8800-0xc9fff,0xca000-0xcdfff
,0xce000-0xd17ff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ums0: <Microsoft Microsoft(R) Compact Optical Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.01, a
ddr 2> on uhub0
ums0: 3 buttons and Z dir.
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
acd0: CDROM <CD-224E/2.9B> at ata0-master UDMA33
Waiting 5 seconds for SCSI devices to settle
(probe0:mpt0:0:8:0): TEST UNIT READY. CDB: 0 0 0 0 0 0 
(probe0:mpt0:0:8:0): CAM Status: SCSI Status Error
(probe0:mpt0:0:8:0): SCSI Status: Check Condition
(probe0:mpt0:0:8:0): UNIT ATTENTION asc:29,0
(probe0:mpt0:0:8:0): Power on, reset, or bus device reset occurred
(probe0:mpt0:0:8:0): Retrying Command (per Sense Data)
ses0 at mpt0 bus 0 target 8 lun 0
ses0: <IBM 32P0032a S320  1 1> Fixed Processor SCSI-2 device 
ses0: 3.300MB/s transfers
ses0: SAF-TE Compliant Device
da0 at mpt0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <MAXTOR ATLAS10K5_73SCA JNZ3> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-3 device 
da0: 320.000MB/s transfers (160.000MHz, offset 127, 16bit)
da0: Command Queueing Enabled
da0: 70149MB (143666192 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 8942C)
da1 at mpt0 bus 0 target 1 lun 0
da1: <MAXTOR ATLAS10K4_73SCA DFM0> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-3 device 
da1: 320.000MB/s transfers (160.000MHz, offset 127, 16bit)
da1: Command Queueing Enabled
da1: 70007MB (143374650 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 8924C)
da2 at mpt0 bus 0 target 2 lun 0
da2: <IBM-ESXS DTN146C3UCDY10FN S29C> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-3 device 
da2: 320.000MB/s transfers (160.000MHz, offset 127, 16bit)
da2: Command Queueing Enabled
da2: 140013MB (286748000 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 17849C)
da3 at mpt0 bus 0 target 3 lun 0
da3: <IBM-ESXS DTN146C3UCDY10FN S29C> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-3 device 
da3: 320.000MB/s transfers (160.000MHz, offset 127, 16bit)
da3: Command Queueing Enabled
da3: 140013MB (286748000 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 17849C)
da4 at mpt0 bus 0 target 4 lun 0
da4: <IBM-ESXS DTN146C3UCDY10FN S29C> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-3 device 
da4: 320.000MB/s transfers (160.000MHz, offset 127, 16bit)
da4: Command Queueing Enabled
da4: 140013MB (286748000 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 17849C)
da5 at mpt0 bus 0 target 5 lun 0
da5: <IBM-ESXS DTN146C3UCDY10FN S29C> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-3 device 
da5: 320.000MB/s transfers (160.000MHz, offset 127, 16bit)
da5: Command Queueing Enabled
da5: 140013MB (286748000 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 17849C)
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
```

Thanks for helping.


----------



## User23 (Sep 4, 2009)

As you can see device drm is only the core module required by DRM drivers.
And the description for mgadrm looks like it will only working with AGP cards

/usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/NOTES


```
# Direct Rendering modules for 3D acceleration.
device          drm             # DRM core module required by DRM drivers
device          i915drm         # Intel i830 through i915
device          mach64drm       # ATI Rage Pro, Rage Mobility P/M, Rage XL
device          mgadrm          # AGP Matrox G200, G400, G450, G550
device          r128drm         # ATI Rage 128
device          radeondrm       # ATI Radeon
device          savagedrm       # S3 Savage3D, Savage4
device          sisdrm          # SiS 300/305, 540, 630
device          tdfxdrm         # 3dfx Voodoo 3/4/5 and Banshee
```


----------



## yim (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks ! But anyway, what's the best PCI Display anyone suggest to me ?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 11, 2009)

You might check with Robert Noland on whether the PCI Matrox can't be made to work.  Kind of had the impression that some did, but my G450s are both AGP and haven't been used since I gave up trying to keep them running and switched to Radeons.  (No idea about nVidia, they don't release programming info so I don't buy their cards.)

I've tested Radeon 7000 cards in both AGP and PCI versions.  They're cheap, not very fast, and a little noisy in the video.  If you can find one of the X-series (X700/X1550/X1650/X1950) in PCI, they should all work (untested by me, though).  My X1650 works very well, but is a PCIe version.

And if you can wait a little while, R600 support is being added to the radeon driver, and that should give more options (like maybe the HD2400).


----------



## yim (Sep 12, 2009)

wblock said:
			
		

> You might check with Robert Noland on whether the PCI Matrox can't be made to work.  Kind of had the impression that some did, but my G450s are both AGP and haven't been used since I gave up trying to keep them running and switched to Radeons.  (No idea about nVidia, they don't release programming info so I don't buy their cards.)
> 
> I've tested Radeon 7000 cards in both AGP and PCI versions.  They're cheap, not very fast, and a little noisy in the video.  If you can find one of the X-series (X700/X1550/X1650/X1950) in PCI, they should all work (untested by me, though).  My X1650 works very well, but is a PCIe version.
> 
> And if you can wait a little while, R600 support is being added to the radeon driver, and that should give more options (like maybe the HD2400).



Jusy got ATI HD2400 PRO, after testing will post again ...
Thanks for advice.


----------

